# florida cons/gatherings..



## Kelrothi (Sep 12, 2010)

i'm new and looking to find out info about furcons and gatherings and i heard about king eliotts gatherings and megaplex and i was wondering if anyone could give me more info on the 2 gatherings?

to me it sounds like king elliotts is more about a bunch of people who know each other getting together and doing fun stuff for a weekend. While megaplex is a traditional furry convention. Lots of people new and old rouming around both in fursuits, human animal hybred and as normal people..

which would you all recommend going to as a first timer event?


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Sep 12, 2010)

there is a tab on top with a list of furry conventions you should check it out and make a dissension from there I asked that exact same question and did not get many replys x3 but I want to try my hand at FA United in May


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 12, 2010)

Either one is fine as a "first timer" event. Like you said, Elliots is more about friends getting  together, but it's still open to anyone who wants to attend. To be honest, I've only attended the first two Elliot's gatherings, but I've been to Megaplex five years in a row now.

Megaplex is awesome fun, but it won't be around again for a while. You've got about a 10 month wait for Megaplex.


----------



## Jude (Sep 12, 2010)

There's also Furloween.
From what I've seen, it's just a giant rave with a picnic the next day.

I wouldn't mind going to a gathering or con, I just need a way to get there and a way to tell my parents without them getting weirded out 
On second thought, I'll just wait until I'm older.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 18, 2010)

MegaCon (Marchish) in Orlando ends up having furries there every year. Conventioneering in general will get your feet wet for what furry cons/meets are like.


----------

